# scrape on tetras nose --Scab??



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Fish was ok at night and in morning had a 2 mm white mark on its face-
( where the nose would be if it had one)
I treated her with antifungal for 4 days as it seemed to have rough edges and a slightly raised look. It did not get any worse. Now the area looks as if it is lifting and there is a dark area underneath. Now I am treating with furan 2. 

The question is will a fish make a scab on a sore area and does it lift like human scabs?

maybe she has an ulcer and it is something worse. She is very lively and eats well but fish have a great tolerance for ulcers and open areas before they show any signs of sickness.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd say this one will be okay. If it was what I first thought it was, it would already be dead.
Oh, and yes, while rare, they can scab.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

sounds like an injury--keep up with the antibiotics, and watch carefully.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

On day 3 of Furan 2 - no change in fish at all. I will do another 2 days of furan and then release her.
I am going on holidays for 2 weeks so this is the best i can do.


----------

